# Battlefield 3 laggt extrem



## monkeyfishfrog (5. Juli 2013)

hallo leute,
folgendes problem. seit kurzem, falls ich mal bf3 spiele, laggt das spiel ziemlich stark. ich werde zurückgeportet oder wenn ich in einem fahrzeug sitze wird schwenkt mein sichtfeld aus. die fps liegen zwischen 40 und 50 fps. temperaturen liegen bei gpu und cpu ca. bei geschmeidigen 50 grad. der ping liegt meist bei 40 bis 50. habe meine ram riegel hin und her getausch um auch die auszuschließen. andere spiele wie risen 2 laufen ohne probleme. meine treiber sind alle aktuell. zu meinem system.

windows 7 64 bit
gtx 460
i5 2500k
8 gb ram
asus P8P67 Rev.3.0
SanDisk Extreme 120 gb ssd

auf der ssd ist noch genügend platz frei. hab keine weiteren programme nebenher laufen. das problem tritt vor 2 tagen auf. das einzige was ich gemacht habe war das ich die 3d vision treiber von nvidia deinstalliert habe. aber ich erkenne mit dem keinen kausalen zusammenhang. möchte auch festhalten das ich vorher problemlos spielen konnte, habe diverse foren durchsucht aber leider keine lösung für mein problem gefunden, hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2013)

Also, die Grafikkarte ist nicht grad dolle, aber wenn Du sagst, dass Du an sich 40-50 FPS hast, dann würd ich irgendein Tool vermuten, das beim Spielen muckt: Firewall, Virenscanner, Skype/Teamspeak oder so. Vlt lad aber mal die neuesten Nvidia-Treiber runter und installier die komplett, vlr wurde doch mit der Deinstall der 3D-Treiber was "verhunzt"


----------



## monkeyfishfrog (5. Juli 2013)

vor einer woche lief battlefield noch ohne probleme, habe seitdem auch keine neue software heruntergeladen. nvidia treiber habe ich neu installiert auch mit 3d vision. habs auch einmal mit dem alten 296.10 treiber von nvidia versucht, keine besserung.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2013)

Und was ist mit den Tools? Schau mal, dass wirklich alles andere aus ist und ob es dann geht - und teste auch mal, ob auch der Singleplayer muckt oder ob es da keine Probleme gibt.

ggf. auch mal die Treiber von Nvidia alle komplett deinstallieren, dann neueste Mainboardtreiber drauf und erneut die neuesten von Nvidia.


----------



## monkeyfishfrog (5. Juli 2013)

hab eine systemwiederherstellung durchgeführt... scheint jetzt alles ohne probleme zu laufen. vielen dank für deine hilfe


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2013)

Es gibt auf einigen Servern aktuell wieder das Problem mir dem "*Rubberbanding*".
Ist mir auch in der letzten Woche einige Male passiert - davor ein ganzes Jahr nicht.
Keine Ahnung woran es momentan liegt


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. Juli 2013)

Hab ich heute auch erlebt, Ping geht von gewohnten 20 bis 40 auf über weit über 300...einfach nur unspielbar.


----------

